# Javadoc in Deutsch?



## NoEnglish (22. Sep 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich die Java - Doc - Beschreibung der API auch irgendwo in deutscher Sprache? Da ich so gut wie kein Englisch kann, würde mir das die Arbeit mit Java um einiges erleichtern


----------



## Jango (22. Sep 2007)

Google schon wieder kaputt?

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Referenz/index.html


----------



## maki (22. Sep 2007)

www.leo.org

Ohne Englisch kommst du in Java nicht weit.


----------



## Lennart (22. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ein Englisch-Kurs wäre sicher zu empfehlen und langfristig eine gute Investition.

Du kannst aber gern Dir unverständliche Sätze und Begriffe hier posten.

Grüße
Lennart


----------



## Jango (23. Sep 2007)

Er kann sich auch die Original-API von Google übersetzen lassen. Nur wird er dann einen Übersetzer für die Übersetzung brauchen.
Wie das aussehen könnte, sieht man hier. Das hat doch was, nee?


----------



## maki (23. Sep 2007)

java.lang.Gegenstand

*g*


----------



## Tobias (23. Sep 2007)

> allgemeine abstrakte Kategorie AbstractAction
> verlängert Gegenstand
> Werkzeuge Tätigkeit, Cloneable, Serializable



*g*


----------



## moormaster (23. Sep 2007)

Die Erbauer der Kategorie fallen aus, wenn die Akte bereits geöffnet ist ^^


http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h...ter.html&prev=/search?q=java+6+api&hl=de&sa=G


----------



## Lennart (23. Sep 2007)

> MouseAdapter
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung an NoEnglish, Dir wird's nicht viel helfen!

Grüße
Lennart


----------



## NTB (24. Sep 2007)

Mir gefällt:


> allgemeine abstrakte Kategorie Politik
> verlängert Gegenstand


----------

